# Surveying the History and Future of Of Prince Hall Freemasonry



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing brother


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 2, 2015)

mrpierce17 said:


> Thank you for sharing brother


No problem at all brother!


----------



## montkun (Oct 2, 2015)

We need more discussions like that within the Craft, thank you for posting this wonderful video.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 6, 2015)

montkun said:


> We need more discussions like that within the Craft, thank you for posting this wonderful video.


No problem brother, just sharing it along as it was shared with me. Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Brothers @mrpierce17 and @montkun, there will be another show on Sunday October 25, 2015 at 8:30 PM Eastern Time if you brothers are interested in tuning into the live webcast. This one will be on Masonic Education and Research. The same brothers will be hosting this show. I will provide the link to the show which will not be available for view until the above stated date and time.
Have a great day Brothers!
The Ins and Outs of Masonic Research: A Look at how the Masonic Student can research the History of The Craft


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks will be listening


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 15, 2015)

Great video..just added it to the Media Gallery.


----------

